# Heart murmurs



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Guy's

Just wanted to ask those of you who've already had babies whilst being diabetic a question.Whether the doctors found a heart murmur and whether your child still has it or whether it went away so to speak. If you don't want to discuss it for eveyone to see but would like to tell me could you pm me please?

Reason why i'm asking is that Jessica was found to have one and I was told it was because i'm a diabetic which is upsetting really but we have an appointment for a heart scan at the end of april and the doctor says that he think's it should be normal by then. 

Emma x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Emma, I was told I had a heart murmur when in hospital after breaking my leg in the Stockholm Marathon (5 years before diabetes). Since I had been running marathons for 25 years at that point it clearly wasn't a problem and the nice Swedish doctor told me so, as did my GP. 

Hope that is some reassurance for you, I think lots of people have them and never know it. Get them to explain the implications to you rather than just telling you it will probably go


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Emma, I was told I had a heart murmur when in hospital after breaking my leg in the Stockholm Marathon (5 years before diabetes). Since I had been running marathons for 25 years at that point it clearly wasn't a problem and the nice Swedish doctor told me so, as did my GP.
> 
> Hope that is some reassurance for you, I think lots of people have them and never know it. Get them to explain the implications to you rather than just telling you it will probably go



It is thanks northerner. To be honest though I was in shock and on so many painkillers that were making me feel like I was having a constant bad hypo that I didn't think to ask any questions.


----------



## allisonb (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Emma.  My oldest daughter, who's 11 now, was born with a heart condition and it was picked up when she was 10 weeks old when my GP listened to her heart and heard a murmour.  I didn't have diabetes then so there was no connection.  I'm shocked that they've told you there is?!

My daughter ended up being diagnosed with a very rare heart condition and had surgery.  Clearly the docs aren't concerned about Jessica, she'd have an appointment sooner if they were.  I know it's easy to say but try not to worry too much about it, lots of babies are born with 'different' sounding hearts that sort themselves out whether mum has diabetes or not!

Take care
Allison x


----------

